# Manual Shift or Automatic?



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I was just wandering what people like to plow with, Manual Shift or Automatic? I have an automatic 2004 Arctic Cat 500 and works realy good but I think a munual shift would work better. Has any one blown any belts on your automatics?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

My auto does pretty good, the only problem I have is it swill screw up this little switch inside by the belt not to hard to fix, it did it for the 3rd time today since I have owned it. My friend has a manual and he can move pretty fast with it, but I would still prefer an auto


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

my 2000 arctic cat 500 is an auto. it does really good. but I prefer a manual. beause the auto I lack a little power it seems like. and also I find myself having to put it in low sometimes. my old 2000 arctic cat 400 2x4 manual had more power then my 500 auto.


----------



## ljrce (Dec 12, 2004)

i run a 2007 kawasaki brute force 650i 4x4 with 28x12.5x12 outlaw tires with a auto and havent broke a belt or had any trouble yet


----------

